# Dust port sizes



## klr650 (Apr 4, 2010)

I've moved my workbenches into the new shop, so I spent the morning cleaning up the work area and looking at options for the dust ports on my tools. One thing that I noticed is that the dust ports aren't sized for pipe. Meaning that 4" PVC is 4" ID and 4 1/2" OD, but the dust ports on all my tools are ~3 7/8" (100mm).

What did they size the ports for? Meaning, what did they intend to fit to the end of the dust port that is 100mm in diameter? It isn't PCV. Is there a "standard" pipe or hose in industry that is designed for dust ports or is the expectation that everyone will purchase an adapter to their specific need?
I have no problem buying an adapter, I just (wrongly) assumed that the dust ports would be sized to fit a common ordinary dimension - like 4" PVC.

Oddly enough, the dust port on my planer is sized to allow 2" PVC to fit exactly.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

They are sized for 4" dust collection hose. My planer port is smaller and I use an adapter on the 4" hose.


----------



## klr650 (Apr 4, 2010)

4" dust collection hose? Is that something you can buy in large bulk quantities (yes I can see its sold in 10' sections). It must cost a fortune to run dust lines using the proper hose for the fitting.

Shame, I'll stop griping about it, but one last dig. It's annoying that the manufacturers didn't have the foresight to size the ports to the infinitely cheaper and more available PVC line.

Shug, oh well I'll rig something else up, I'll be darned if I'll go out and buy some oddball sized hose when I've got miles of PVC all around me.

Question - is dryer vent hose the same diameter as dust line hose?


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

You can run the PVC everywhere and put blast gates at each tool then hook a short run of hose from the blast gates to the tools. The hose does not fit over the PVC pipe without heating and shrinking it. There are many threads on here about DC systems.

Here are a few

dust collector

Forget the Dust Deputy

Dust collection improvement experiment.

My Thien baffle

Jet/HF Dust Collector Thien mods

Jet Vortex Dust Collector DC1100


----------

